# Know of an internet streaming opera radio channel besides Met Opera Radio?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

There are lots of classical radio stations but opera only stations don't exist except for the Met. Prove me wrong.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Might check this: http://www.slacker.com/station/opera


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Why do we need an opera radio station when we have Tidal and Spotify with massive opera catalogs of complete opera and recitals we can listen to whenever we want?

I suppose if you want to hear random tracks unknown to you previously there is some value, but again there are ways to do that on Tidal and Spotify..........


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

DarkAngel said:


> Why do we need an opera radio station when we have Tidal and Spotify with massive opera catalogs of complete opera and recitals we can listen to whenever we want?
> 
> I suppose if you want to hear random tracks unknown to you previously there is some value, but again there are ways to do that on Tidal and Spotify..........


I didn't know about Tidal and Spotify. That makes this thread worthwhile for me. Pandora has a substandard opera channel.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I subscribe to Sirius and have opera running all day if I want to online and in my car as well.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I didn't know about Tidal and Spotify. That makes this thread worthwhile for me. Pandora has a substandard opera channel.


Pandora is a radio station format meaning you do not control which tracks are played, you can only choose channels or genres to hear random tracks......

Tidal (highest quality sound) and Spotify allow you to choose exactly what song or complete album to play and they have massive opera catalogs.......someone recently commented in a wagner thread that he found over 40 complete Rings to listen to and they keep adding more all the time 

Even Amazon is now competing with Tidal and Spotify, but they have some catch up needed in features and user interface IMO......Apple streaming music is never going to "get it" I am afraid, I pray to the opera gods that Apple does not buy Tidal (and ruin it)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I downloaded the Spotify app, but with the free app I get nothing if I put in opera. Do I have to put in Callas or Tebaldi or Aida??


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I downloaded the Spotify app, but with the free app I get nothing if I put in opera. Do I have to put in Callas or Tebaldi or Aida??


You must search by opera names, composer, or singer.......then you choose whether you want album or track results. (keep in mind search was designed for rock music)

You can narrow search by using more than one word: "Callas Verdi" or "Callas Norma" etc

BTW the "free" spotify has adds and lower quality sound streaming, for premium spotify no adds and 320 mp3 sound quality


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

DarkAngel said:


> You must search by opera names, composer, or singer.......then you choose whether you want album or track results.
> 
> You can narrow search by using more than one word: "Callas Verdi" or "Callas Norma" etc
> 
> BTW the "free" spotify has adds and lower quality sound streaming, for premium spotify no adds and 320 mp3 sound quality


Thanks. That helps


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=internet radio opera music
Apparently there are a number of operatic internet radio stations for free.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

One of the things I like about Spotify is that you can make/save/share playlists. I have been using them as repositories of things to listen to, reminders of some of what is available.

Here, I collected the Callas on Warner Classics reissues since they were in such great sound.

Another note about playlists: those links, for me, always open a web browser. I find it easier to find a playlist via the URI. For this playlist, it is:

```
spotify:user:1236893927:playlist:1qSJynLH55kkJH74bshOPl
```
 Copy that, paste it in the search bar and my playlist pops up.

I have a playlist for the current SFO season; I'm sure I'll make another once they officially announced the 2017-18 season in a few hours. URI:

```
spotify:user:1236893927:playlist:32AWqLwjZ9H35xRXwFSy0d
```
Though, of course, they've already announced that they're presenting the Ring in June 2018, which in part inspired my playlist collecting about 20 complete (or 3/4) Rings on Spotify. I know that's not even all of them. URI:

```
spotify:user:1236893927:playlist:5ylLZXQRptrL8L2d5ogk64
```
I also have a playlist called Opera Now!, which initially started as a holding space for the next opera I was planning to listen to. It's now 57 hours long (and I delete operas from the playlist once I've listened to them, so that is my backlog. One of my backlogs). URI:

```
spotify:user:1236893927:playlist:6CAMTH6YnfLt5aUEPzzpM4
```
There's also this playlist of favorite arias. It's been a while since I've really curated it, but it's still nice to go back to/pluck from. URI:

```
spotify:user:1236893927:playlist:7wn3Jh8OXAYztdWlkZCANu
```
I don't like radio, so I don't use the feature, but Spotify also, in a Pandora-like way, will automatically curate a radio station for you based on any of your playlists. I'm guessing that the new "Recommended Songs" feature (below the playlist) provides decent insight into what such a radio station would consist of (for my 3 hour playlist of favorite arias, the suggestions are largely more arias by great/popular singers, along with a few instrumental pieces).

You can also go to the Radio section. On the first page it offers you stations based on what you've been listening to. I get offered stations for Wolfgang Windgassen, Astrid Varnay, Hans Hotter, and John Adams (among others).

You can also search for their playlists to make radio stations from. Though searching "Opera" brings up options such as the band Operators (who I love, but that's besides the point) and and a radio station Opera 100: Spotify Picks. It shows the first few tracks it will play. Starts out with Callas singing Vissi d'arte, then moves on to a movement of a Schumann symphony, a movement of a Schubert quartet, and a part of Faure's requiem. Hmm. Again, I don't use their radio.

I have no idea how their radio compares to that from other services. But if you want to hear a specific opera, or a specific singer, or are willing to take the time to make/look for playlists, it can be great!


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Spotify Premium may or may not have as good sound as Tidal, but on the whole I prefer it. On Spotify:

I feel like the selection is best.
The searching is easiest.
The playlist function is simplest. 

I have tried them all, and for classical (especially Opera), I prefer Spotify.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^ You can (and should) create your own personal library inside of Spotify (or Tidal) 

When you access an ablum to listen to you can save it as a favorite (top of page under album title), then whenever you go to "your music" section of left menu column if you click on album or artist all your favorites are saved there and appear on main screen......cool


----------

